# Warnung an unsere Mitglieder: www.norwegen-angelforum.net



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2009)

Da das ja vor allem die Norwegenforen bei uns betrifft:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=168307


----------

